# Boise BLM to close Skinny Dipper



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Yup. The one up the hill from the sf payette. All improvements will be dismantled and removed, site rehabilitated, trail obliterated, revegetion planted, and area closure for 5 years. 

Your tax dollars and government working for you. 

FONSI came out today.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

Link?


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm sure if you search on boise blm you will find it.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I only see a posting saying a temporary closing through June of 2013 (2 years ago) I don't see anything regarding anything going on this year.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like it's true. Closed for 5 years. 

Skinny Dipper Hot Springs near Banks closed | Local News | Idahostatesman.com


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Probably a controversial opinion, but honestly, it probably for the best. That place has been a cesspool for quite some time; visitors leave trash there, including drug paraphernalia, caused a large fire (if they ever figure out who did that their ass should be banished to North Korea), and apparently people have died there (not sure about the stories behind that). It was just out of control and the people who used it didn't respect it.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

I did a hot spring tour this spring with my kids. We finished at skinnydipper which was, by far, the most abused site in Idaho. 

I visited somewhat regularly over the past 10 years. Things have seemed to deteriorate every year. Hopefully some day someone can figure out how to corral the hooligans and have a decent pool again. 

My kids long ago learned how to use the potty before heading out on a trip. this basic life skill seems to be beyond many users.

I support the temporary closure.


----------

